# Post your WORST cholesterol numbers.....



## amateurmale (Oct 20, 2014)

Alright guys, don't be scared since this is aas kryptonite.  Post those numbers up. NO bullshit, and keep it specifically to numbers not just saying it's good or bad.  Post your cycle too.  I will start.  And don't claim you have a 70 HDL while on Tren or orals....be straight here guys. 


Tren ace 350/week, mast 600/week, test 600/week

LDL 185
HDL 13
TOTAL CHOLESTEROL 225
TRIGLYCERIDES 56. (this is the only area where my genetics protect me)


----------



## amateurmale (Oct 20, 2014)

The guy with the highest and worst numbers gets a coupon for a triple stack cheese burger!


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Oct 20, 2014)

13 was my lowest hdl but I don't remember the others.


----------



## gobot (Oct 20, 2014)

Lol I don't need to post my numbers.  When I bleed Crisco comes out.


----------



## amateurmale (Oct 20, 2014)

The lack of posts here will prove my point that most bodybuilders dont know their numbers, dont care, or my favorite….the doctor said it was "ok".  Lol!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Oct 21, 2014)

My bloods come due next month mister Debby downer. I get mine done 3x's a year. Once annual checkup paid by insurance twice outta pocket. I went without insurance for almost a year and only got then dine once last January but I've been on trt since


----------



## aon1 (Oct 21, 2014)

My last bloods are at home but it seems like my total was either 130 or 160 I think it was 160


----------



## Sandpig (Oct 21, 2014)

These are my last ones but not sure if they are my worst

Total 182
ldl 153
hdl 10
tri's 96

This was taken when I was bulking in Jan. and I was at my heaviest weight ever.

In the past my tri. #'s have been lower but my hdl/ldl has always been fucked.

I've been told it's hereditary.


----------



## aon1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> These are my last ones but not sure if they are my worst
> 
> Total 182
> ldl 153
> ...



I believe it is hereditary to a point because it doesn't matter if I'm on tren or nothing at all weather my diet is clean or dirty my numbers have been pretty close every time, they were actually just a bit better after I started the test but still not much change.


----------



## amateurmale (Oct 22, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> These are my last ones but not sure if they are my worst
> 
> Total 182
> ldl 153
> ...



Now here is an honest man.  :headbang:




aon1 said:


> I believe it is hereditary to a point because it doesn't matter if I'm on tren or nothing at all weather my diet is clean or dirty my numbers have been pretty close every time, they were actually just a bit better after I started the test but still not much change.



Ok the reason youre numbers were jacked is probably because you were not in normal test range post cycle.  This happens a lot to people on trt.  Get your test checked and e2 to make sure youre in normal range then you will start to recover.

My numbers stayed horrible for months after my last inject and I wondered why.  Turned out my test was 1400 which is above range.  It got that high from injecting 150mgs test cyp every 5 days.  I backedn the injects up to 7-8 days and test came down to 800 and immediately my cholesterol recovered.  LDL especially dropped fast……like below 80.


----------



## BigBob (Oct 22, 2014)

OK I win. Total cholesterol 331. Ldl 215 hdl 116
And Triglycerides was 1240!!!


----------



## amateurmale (Oct 22, 2014)

BigBob said:


> OK I win. Total cholesterol 331. Ldl 215 hdl 116
> And Triglycerides was 1240!!!




Please tell me youre joking.


----------



## BigBob (Oct 23, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Please tell me youre joking.


No and my doctor said that I won an award for the highest triglycerides his office ever had. I laugh when people claim that steroids will kill you. Just eating crap and drinking vodka will definitely do that. But now I am back in control of my life( I like to think I am)


----------



## chrisr116 (Oct 28, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Please tell me youre joking.


My worst hdl was after a cycle earlier this year, 28

Now, just to drop your jaw, before I was working out (pre aas days), I had a triglyceride level of over 1800..no bullshit.  This was 10 years ago. It's always been high due to genetics, now it usually runs in the 250 to 300 range. I've been on fish oil and Simvastatin since then.


----------



## BigBob (Oct 28, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> My worst hdl was after a cycle earlier this year, 28
> 
> Now, just to drop your jaw, before I was working out (pre aas days), I had a triglyceride level of over 1800..no bullshit.  This was 10 years ago. It's always been high due to genetics, now it usually runs in the 250 to 300 range. I've been on fish oil and Simvastatin since then.


Wow.


----------



## amateurmale (Oct 28, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> My worst hdl was after a cycle earlier this year, 28
> 
> Now, just to drop your jaw, before I was working out (pre aas days), I had a triglyceride level of over 1800..no bullshit.  This was 10 years ago. It's always been high due to genetics, now it usually runs in the 250 to 300 range. I've been on fish oil and Simvastatin since then.



Wowza!


----------



## chrisr116 (Oct 28, 2014)

That's when I cleaned up my diet and got on meds


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 1, 2014)

Just got my bloods done and here's mine after being off for 10 weeks.


----------



## BigBob (Nov 1, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Just got my bloods done and here's mine after being off for 10 weeks.


Wow. I would have thought that after 10 weeks you would be normal. What compounds were you using bro? On a lighter note. Most cholesterol studies and most drug studies are done on sick or weak people. Healthy athletic people shouldn't worry too much if the #s fluctuate.


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 1, 2014)

BigBob said:


> Wow. I would have thought that after 10 weeks you would be normal. What compounds were you using bro? On a lighter note. Most cholesterol studies and most drug studies are done on sick or weak people. Healthy athletic people shouldn't worry too much if the #s fluctuate.



Was on test 700mgs week, npp 500 week and mast 700 week


----------



## BigBob (Nov 1, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Was on test 700mgs week, npp 500 week and mast 700 week


I believe 600 mg of red yeast rice for a few weeks may help. How did you like npp.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 2, 2014)

Super high dose niacin I heard last year. Been liven the dream since..


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 2, 2014)

BigBob said:


> I believe 600 mg of red yeast rice for a few weeks may help. How did you like npp.




I took 600 mgs red yeast rice all thru cycle to the present.  I also took and have been taking the following to present:  100mgs of policosanol, 100iu Vit e, 6,000mgs of fish oil, calcium and magnesium, 20mgs of nolva, and sipping olive oil a couple times a day.



Oh and npp is now one of my faves.  That stuff is amazing!


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 2, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Super high dose niacin I heard last year. Been liven the dream since..





The niacin messed up my neutrophils and lymphs on blood work.  Plus i saw no real benefit so trying a new approach.

Supposedly niacin is inflammatory also.


----------



## BigBob (Nov 8, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> I took 600 mgs red yeast rice all thru cycle to the present.  I also took and have been taking the following to present:  100mgs of policosanol, 100iu Vit e, 6,000mgs of fish oil, calcium and magnesium, 20mgs of nolva, and sipping olive oil a couple times a day.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and npp is now one of my faves.  That stuff is amazing!


I think NPP is my new fav also. Pumps are insane and my sports jacket barely fits anymore. I have to be careful with this stuff. 
Niacin fucked up my liver enzymes at high doses. Careful.


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 8, 2014)

BigBob said:


> I think NPP is my new fav also. Pumps are insane and my sports jacket barely fits anymore. I have to be careful with this stuff.
> Niacin fucked up my liver enzymes at high doses. Careful.





I had my liver checked while I was on high doses and it was fine


----------

